# Motocross games? (PC)



## Kornowski

Any good, fairly new motocross games for the PC. Mainly supercross kind of style.

I've played MX vs ATV unleashed and it's Ok, but a little dated. There's MX vs ATV untamed, which looks amazing... but it's only out on consoles.


----------



## Justin

it's not entirely motocross or ATV but you might want to check out FUEL.


----------



## mrjack

Motocross Madness 2 is definitely one of the better motocross games I've ever played. It's pretty old though, from 2000.


----------



## Dystopia

mrjack said:


> Motocross Madness 2 is definitely one of the better motocross games I've ever played. It's pretty old though, from 2000.



all I can say is your outta your f*cking mind!! That game sucks ass!

Try PURE. Its ATV though...

MX vs. ATV Unleashed is pretty good.


----------



## mrjack

Elimin8or said:


> all I can say is your outta your f*cking mind!! That game sucks ass!



Of all the motocross games I've played, it has the best handling and quite a bit of custom maps as well.


----------



## awildgoose

Whooo Motocross. The best motocross game I can think of would be MTX: Mototrax. Decent graphics (2005) good handling and real people. Yes, you can play as Chad Reed and Travis Pastrana


----------

